# Long time lurker



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Probably time to introduce myself. I'm a native of Savannah, GA but circumstances have caused me to live a little bit of everywhere now and then. Fished a lot in the lowcountry, as well as coastal NC. I went to college in Tampa and have fished the bay pretty regularly too. Nowadays I can be found fishing the big bend area of FL. Look for the guy in a Pathy 17T beating his outboard with a flip flop when it's acting up. Tight lines y'all.


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome to Microskiff! Thanks for joining us!


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Howdy from Texas Gulf Coast!!!
Also the owner of a 17T Pathfinder!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Roninrus1 said:


> Howdy from Texas Gulf Coast!!!
> Also the owner of a 17T Pathfinder!


I hear those hulls are really popular out that way.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> I hear those hulls are really popular out that way.


See a few but shallow runners are. Most are bigger than 17'. Lots of marsh and flats here. But open water getting to most of it is the reason for different type and bigger hulls.


----------

